# Oven Canning dry goods - EASY



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

There was a thread earlier about this tecnique. I've been busy canning extra flour, cornmeal and cake mixes. 2 qt jars, which can be hard to find but worth the search, works great. One boxed cake mix will fill a quart jar. So simple and sooo easy. I will be canning coffee as soon as prices come down and hopefully it will soon. If you haven't tried this it's a must.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Kudzuvine,
Could you give more info on how you do this. Time frames in oven and any specifics on times. Sounds really interesting. thanks
Tyusclan momma


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Pre-heat oven to 200. Fill clean jars with ingredients, i.e. flour, meal, beans, pasta, etc. anything dry. Place jars in oven for 1 hour. Remove (carefully), wipe top and place lid and band. Lid will pop. I filled mine to about 1/2" from top. Never tried this before, so we'll see how the flour, meal and cake mixes bake up on down the road. On the cake mix (mine filled 1 qt. I cut the directions off box, punched hole and tied with twine around top of jar. 

I do not have alot of freezer space and really don't like the thought of preserving this way due to power outage. Yes, you can use a generator (which I don't have), but if times get really bad you will not be able to purchase fuel for generator.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

It's easy to do, but does little more than you would get by simply sealing the jars at room temperature.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

If you can't and won't freeze, I think it's a good alternative for keeping fresher longer vs. sitting in pantry. My friend, Whitewolf, says anything can be canned. She is right!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

A.T. Hagan said:


> It's easy to do, but does little more than you would get by simply sealing the jars at room temperature.


I don't know. I'm thinking maybe it would keep the meal bugs from hatching in it. (?)


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Does anyone know how it effects the nutritive value?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

If you want to use any thing for sprouting, beans ect. Don't use this method as it kills the seed.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

As far as cake mixes go, doesn't this sort of caramelize the sugar?


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caramelization
This link gives the temps that different sugars caramalize....the fructose (sp) at 230 degrees...the rest need higher temps.


----------

